
Co-founder of Youtube makes his first comment in 8 years - m4tthumphrey
http://i.imgur.com/WIApJHX.png
======
jaxomlotus
In answer to his comment: Because you sold your product to Google.

~~~
nly
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jawed_Karim](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jawed_Karim)

For a measly $60M share. My expertise in valuing Twitter tells me he should
have got at least 43.6 bajillion runes.

~~~
kordless
And what, pray tell, is the limit on what is 'enough'? A billion? Two billion?

------
iambateman
Ironically, the quality of a comment from the co-founder of YouTube isn't any
better than a typical YouTube comment.

Lost cause?

~~~
Scriptor
When in Rome...

------
yiedyie
What I find appalling is that now if I like a comment it is public on G+.

~~~
trothoun
I agree. Google doesn't seem to understand that the way in which a thing is
expressed is important. It's like they don't understand the difference between
something announced at a press conference, and something mentioned in passing
to a friend. My inability to reason about the social context of online
interactions tends to seriously discourage me from expressing much in an
non-(semi)-anonymous way.

------
xSwag
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jawed](https://www.youtube.com/user/jawed)

 _Joined Apr 23, 2005_ \- It's actually legitimate.

~~~
surreal
Indeed - the one video on his channel was the first YouTube video uploaded.

------
gcb1
His first comment is a word for word of my last comment.

~~~
namenotrequired
Was the choice of the word "last" as opposed to "latest" deliberate? :)

------
pinaceae
so google can claim higher google+ subscriber rates. i just wonder if
investors, ad men will be that idiotic when comparing user counts betweent say
Fb and G+. real vs. forced users.

~~~
hackula1
Does it really matter to them? (serious question)

------
robleathern
Part of the point is that according to their own numbers, YouTube is the only
part of Google+ anyone gives a ____ to interact with:
[http://marketingland.com/google-hits-300-million-active-
mont...](http://marketingland.com/google-hits-300-million-active-monthly-in-
stream-users-540-million-across-google-63354)

------
Shank
A bit of an overreaction, considering the quality of YouTube comments has
notoriously been below acceptable levels for quite some time.

While I can't agree that Google is doing the right thing by forcing +, they
are mitigating the problem by doing so. We'll know in a week if the quality of
comments goes up dramatically or stays the same in a few days.

------
chiph
.. Waiting for John McAfee-style video. "I sold it to them, and I don't know
what they did to it..."

------
pearjuice
So what is next? Youtube becomes Google+ its video section.

~~~
e40
My guess is yes. Picasa is already being merged into G+ and I hate that. It's
totally confused the whole product.

------
Zecc
For the record:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6695904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6695904)

------
lotsofcows
Because the single to noise ratio on Youtube was beyond a joke. This is,
possibly, an easy way to mitigate that.

~~~
CookWithMe
The Android Market, erm, Google Play Store, has made the switch to Google +
reviews only as well. As far as I have noticed, this switch has not improved
the quality of comments (although the quality was never as bad as with
Youtube).

------
riyadparvez
Just out of curiosity, why do you even need an account to comment on a video?

